# Morse Taper 2 To 1 Adapter Question



## El Guapo

I bought a three step buffing system for my lathe, but it is a MT2 and my headstock takes MT2. Does anyone have any experience using a morse taper adapter? The system is not offered in MT1, otherwise I would just swap it out. Is this a bad idea? Any experience with Enco or LatheMaster? Any recommendations?


----------



## Tclem

Uh oh he's at it again
but it is a MT2 and my headstock takes MT2. 
Hmmmmmmmmm it should work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

I think cliff was telling me a while back about an adapter from penn state maybe I gave most of my mt1 stuff to a young turner so I never bought the adapters


----------



## Mike Mills

I don't think I would use it for turning, like with a spur, but for buffing it will probably be fine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MEDA-MO...MT-to-2MT-2215012-/331101833737#ht_1821wt_624

Heck at that price you may want to get one for the tailstock also if it is 1MT.


----------



## ironman123

What you saing Andrew. What do you have that is MT1?

Ray


----------



## El Guapo

My headstock is MT1 (my lathe is an old Craftsman from Sears and Roebuck... probably older than I am), but the buffing system is a MT2.


----------



## El Guapo

My headstock is MT1 (my lathe is an old Craftsman from Sears and Roebuck... probably older than I am), but the buffing system is a MT2.


----------



## El Guapo

Mike Mills said:


> I don't think I would use it for turning, like with a spur, but for buffing it will probably be fine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MEDA-MO...MT-to-2MT-2215012-/331101833737#ht_1821wt_624
> 
> Heck at that price you may want to get one for the tailstock also if it is 1MT.


Unfortunately that is an adapter going the opposite direction... will fit a MT1 into a MT2 headstock.


----------



## ironman123

Well my friend they don't make an adapter to go from your MT1 to an MT2. None that I know of. Only to go from MT2 to MT1. Maybe time to upgrade to a lathe with MT2.

Ray


----------



## El Guapo

They make them, they are just much more difficult to find and they are more expensive. They almost look like a sound suppressor they are so huge.


----------



## ironman123

Yes, they would have to stick out probably the length of the MT2 taper stub center. Takes away from your turning length. And be big around. I think I did see one years ago on the internet. Don't know if it was ebay or an english website like Eurotrade. I have a antique Swayne Robinson lathe in the garage that has a MT1 taper head and tail stock.

Ray


----------



## Schroedc

El Guapo said:


> I bought a three step buffing system for my lathe, but it is a MT2 and my headstock takes MT2. Does anyone have any experience using a morse taper adapter? The system is not offered in MT1, otherwise I would just swap it out. Is this a bad idea? Any experience with Enco or LatheMaster? Any recommendations?



El Guapo- the shaft for the buffing system, is it threaded into the MT2 taper or set with a set screw? If so I have a whole pile of MT1 tapers with threads or set screws for different size shafts laying around and could probably hook you up if you wanted to change the taper on it.....


----------



## ironman123

Lathe Master has one for about 9 bucks



Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills

El Guapo said:


> Unfortunately that is an adapter going the opposite direction... will fit a MT1 into a MT2 headstock.


 
I thought I was getting dyslexia, I should have read the full description instead of the title..."SLEEVE ADAPTER #1MT to #2MT" 

The other linked to at Lathe Master also states #1 to #2 but it is the opposite so maybe it's not me. Or there is bunch of us. 
http://www.lathemaster.com/MORSE TAPER EXTENSIONS.htm


----------



## El Guapo

Schroedc said:


> El Guapo- the shaft for the buffing system, is it threaded into the MT2 taper or set with a set screw? If so I have a whole pile of MT1 tapers with threads or set screws for different size shafts laying around and could probably hook you up if you wanted to change the taper on it.....


Let me take a look at it again when I get home, but that might work! I'll post a pic of the taper when I get home.


----------



## El Guapo

ironman123 said:


> Lathe Master has one for about 9 bucks
> View attachment 39885
> Ray


Ray, if Colin doesn't have something that will work for me, I'll definitely take your suggestion. That was by far the most affordable that I found online!


----------



## El Guapo

Below are two pics of the 2MT on the buffing system mandrel. The second picture (for comparison) contains a Jacob's chuck with a 1MT that fits into my headstock. @Schroedc do you have a solution?


----------



## Schroedc

El Guapo said:


> Below are two pics of the 2MT on the buffing system mandrel. The second picture (for comparison) contains a Jacob's chuck with a 1MT that fits into my headstock. @Schroedc do you have a solution?
> 
> View attachment 39906
> View attachment 39907




Erk, Sorry man, I was thinking of one of the other buffing systems where the wheels were on a mandrel. the other solution posted is going to be your bet bet.


----------



## El Guapo

No worries, man! I appreciate you looking through your stash to see if you could find something. I am going to take Ray's advice and get the adapter from Lathe Master.


----------

